# Worst case using Orkut..



## blueshift (Aug 25, 2006)

Lets us assume  you are studying in 3rd year of engineering and came to know your college fees has been hiked *drastically* which you need to pay for two years; current and the next year.

   All the students in your college including you are enraged over this. There has been negotiations with the college chairman or going for strikes for many days. 

   Along with this, you want to show your anger in another way. You want to execute your freedom of speech and so you posted a topic(with your name)  in your college Orkut community commenting on the college management/chairman and try to prove how the fee hike has not been justified(remember you haven't written any abusive stuff in the post!).

   Now the main part. The other day you came to know that the college officials have been tracking messages/posts in orkut(which you didn't expected) and they found your post against the college discipline. So now you are on their 'hit list'. You are literally busted, in short! 

  What would you feel and do in such case??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 25, 2006)

Reminds me of this joke .. 


> A man joined a multi-national company as a trainee. On his first day, he dialled the kitchen and shouted into the phone: "Get me a cup of coffee, quickly."
> 
> The voice from the other side responded: "You fool; you’ve dialled the wrong extension. Do you know who you’re talking to?"
> 
> ...


 ..

Now to the matter .. If I were the principal of that college I'd appreciated you to "actively protest" against the hike but putting any stuff on public websites isnt a good thing .. So the principal wont like it .. And yeah .. you are busted .. But now that you are into the issue, you shouldnt back off .. and hope others join you ..


----------



## speedster (Aug 25, 2006)

@blueshift

DID this happen with u?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Orkut is nothing more than a spam playground to me. It helps in getting yourself infected as well. bah, I deleted me accnt.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 25, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Lets us assume  you are studying in 3rd year of engineering and came to know your college fees has been hiked *drastically* which you need to pay for two years; current and the next year.
> 
> All the students in your college including you are enraged over this. There has been negotiations with the college chairman or going for strikes for many days.
> 
> ...


Shut up and concentrate on my studies!

Agree with QM's take on Orkut.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 25, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Orkut is nothing more than a spam playground to me. It helps in getting yourself infected as well. bah, I deleted me accnt.



i have to deffer on this one... Thru orkut i have met so many old friends and school mates whic otherwise would be impossible. Yes it is a spam central but the good part is that most of the people have their real Identities over there too. that really helps locate people u otherwise have no contact with.

Heck i found one of my junier school mate there... he was a best friend then. but as i was young and cared less... we lost contact... guess what i would have felt when i got a scrap from him.

orkut is like a indian(and pakistani) version of classmates.com


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2006)

orkut rocks..... btw blueshift r u 4m mumbai.... this is the exact story of my college... dj....


----------



## Sykora (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree with Apollo. I have an account in Orkut, but basically because my friends pushed me into it. But then, I _never_ give my real name on the internet, or anything much for that matter. So if I screw up bad, I just create a new alias and move on.


----------



## blueshift (Aug 25, 2006)

@it_waaznt_me: _ but putting any stuff on public websites isnt a good thing_
College orkut community isn't official and its never public, right?

@Qwertymaniac:_It helps in getting yourself infected as well._
Thats true. I have become addicted to it.

@sariq:
thanks for that idea.

@Rollercoaster:
I agree with you too.

pathiks..sent u message.


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 25, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Orkut is nothing more than a spam playground to me. It helps in getting yourself infected as well. bah, I deleted me accnt.


Yes i agree with QwertyManiac orkut is really a spam playground. Most of the members there have nothing better to do. Just check out this community
"Hate Himesh Reshammiya" and the kind of post there, and they have about thousand communities like this.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 26, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Lets us assume  you are studying in 3rd year of engineering and came to know your college fees has been hiked *drastically* which you need to pay for two years; current and the next year.
> 
> All the students in your college including you are enraged over this. There has been negotiations with the college chairman or going for strikes for many days.
> 
> ...



dood orkut if offline part of ur life and college is the real deal you see... shhh start studying


----------



## djmykey (Aug 26, 2006)

*Bluff it.*

@blueshift:- Really man no offence but you can do whatever u want and deny it all the way long man. See when the college ppl confront you and tell u that u have been spotted on orkut posting messages against me, then u can say what is orkut ?????

Arrey just tell them that I dont know what ur talking abt. They dont have any concrete evidence against you so they cant take u down. First of all even if they printout all of ur scrapbook also they dont prove anything coz u can say hey thats not my account. I dunno who created it. 

They just can lay a noose around ur neck. U shud know man how to bluff. I leant it the hard way but thats the way it is.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 26, 2006)

i don't like this idea of do nothing in your life but study.... that sucks


----------



## mediator (Aug 27, 2006)

Heyyyy.....orkut is not that bad!! Yea I also have met about a hundred of mah school friends thru hi5 and orkut. I really had lost contact with all mah school friends during boards but thanx to these sites!!
Neways u can browse the gals profiles also thru these sites!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

yup even i met many of my coll frends in orkut.......
btw for the latter hi5 is d best


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2006)

Orkut is lame. I don't the logic behind allowing everyone to see a persons scraps. Shouldn't they be private? I'm pretty sure Orkut is just another way for Google to collect personal information about people .


----------



## Sykora (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone know what orkut really means? Go to google and type "What does orkut mean?" _with_ the quotes. Don't post the answer here, it's not exactly forum friendly


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

oooff....It's named after a person Sykora....Or were you just joking??


----------



## Sykora (Aug 27, 2006)

Did you go look or not?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 27, 2006)

yes...I went to the first result....I did not  post it here, as you said


----------



## Sykora (Aug 27, 2006)

@sariq : Precisely. I advise you to take the link off though. I don't know how sensitive we ought to be here.


----------



## blueshift (Aug 27, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I don't the logic behind allowing everyone to see a persons scraps. Shouldn't they be private?


i agree with u on this point. scraps access should only be for our friends list.

@Sykora: i didn't find any offensive about that.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

this is the profile of the person who made orkut... 
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=325082930226142255


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 28, 2006)

lol 5lakh + scraps =))


----------



## krish (Aug 28, 2006)

This same incident happened with some of my cousin's friends in IIIT hyderabad... I dont know what exactly what happened... but yes the college authorities tracked the scraps of some students and now they are suspended.....


----------



## blueshift (Aug 29, 2006)

^^ u are scaring me.


----------



## krish (Aug 29, 2006)

well blueshift, I'm not joking... that incident really happened....


----------



## escape7 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what orkut really means? Go to google and type "What does orkut mean?" _with_ the quotes. Don't post the answer here, it's not exactly forum friendly



Lol, derived from okku, which is a slang for something in finnish, and as sykora said, the answer is not forum friendly.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

^^^

NO.NO.NO.


it is a guys name!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sykora (Sep 5, 2006)

It is _also_ the guy's name. Not that I have anything against the guy, but still...


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

oh...

you just said it as a joke?

oh LOL sorry. I thought you actually believed it....


----------



## Sykora (Sep 5, 2006)

You misunderstood me. It is most certainly not a joke. Orkut really does mean what the site says it does. It just happens to be the guy's name as well.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 5, 2006)

It may *mean* the same thing; But the site was not named after the finnish word.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Sep 10, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what orkut really means? Go to google and type "What does orkut mean?" _with_ the quotes. Don't post the answer here, it's not exactly forum friendly



 Hillarious


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 11, 2006)

lolz... orga***
is it true...


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 11, 2006)

arre...

it _is_ true that the word meansthat in finnish

BUT, it is not named after the FINNISH word.....


----------



## blueshift (Sep 11, 2006)

i think we are discussing something apart from the thread title.. lol


----------

